
Australian Government unveils 'world-leading' regulation of tech giants - ajdlinux
https://www.smh.com.au/politics/federal/morrison-government-unveils-world-leading-privacy-competition-regulation-of-tech-giants-20191212-p53j8r.html
======
rickncliff
>ACCC to lead development of a code of conduct to govern dealings between tech
giants and media businesses.

Murdoch country is doing his bidding and tapping themselves on the back, all
these attempts against US tech firms is protectionism and should be countered
as such.

~~~
numair
The ACCC is one of the most important consumer rights bodies in the world.
They do so, so much for their constituents — for example, Australians don’t
need to buy AppleCare to ensure Apple has to replace faulty components, which
has had a knock-on effect on what Apple provides with AppleCare, which
benefits consumers around the world.

To paint their actions as “protectionist” is way off the mark of how and why
they do what they do.

~~~
rickncliff
Whatever else they do it doesn't preclude protectionism.

